# Cancer in Nigerian Dwarf?



## sjobbins (Jul 11, 2018)

I have an 8 year old doe that I have had since she was a baby. She has never been bred but I noticed today that she has uneven swelling in her teats, other than not wanting them touched there is no heat or discharge coming from them. They are not hard but I tried "milking" and nothing came out. She has no temperature and has gut sounds but she is very sensitive on her whole belly which is not typical. We have noticed that she is losing weight and her coat is still has not shed out like her sister. She is still eating, drinking and expelling just fine but her head hangs low and she is not her happy go lucky self. I have looked into every goat disease and nothing fits that is why I wonder if she has cancer since her overall health seems poor. Has anyone had any similiar experience or had goats with cancer? I am extremely worried and would greatly appreciate any help.


----------

